# Icd9 code needed



## HBULLOCK (Jun 17, 2009)

Could someone tell me what icd9 code to use for bannayan riley ruvalcaba syndrome????  I cannot locate it...i know its a combination of diseases but i cant find any listed.  Thanks


----------



## heatherwinters (Jun 17, 2009)

*Icd-9*

Check out the following, on the last page there is a list of possible icd-9 codes.  It's a starting point.  Hope it helps

http://www.genedx.com/pdf_files/info_sheet_brr.pdf


----------



## Karolina (Jun 17, 2009)

Would it make sense to code the manifestation rather than the syndrome itself?


----------



## grahamki (Jun 17, 2009)

I googled it ..... Love Google ......... 

Definitions of Bannayan-Riley-Ruvalcaba syndrome on the Web:

Bannayan-Zonana syndrome (Bannayan-Riley-Ruvalcaba syndrome) is a rare hamartomatous disorder with occurrence of multiple subcutaneous lipomas ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bannayan-Riley-Ruvalcaba_syndrome

Familial disorder associated with development of variety of benign/malignant tumors and fast-flow vascular anomalies. ...
www.childrenshospital.org/clinicalservices/Site1964/mainpageS1964P24.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Karolina (Jun 18, 2009)

Cowden syndrome is listed as 759.6, looking at the description in the ICD-9 book I think this would be a match.
Kimberly's link listed this as an alternate name.


----------

